# Katrina--To All RTS Lurkers



## RamistThomist (Aug 30, 2005)

If you know what apt. I live in please go and empty my refrigerator (mine is the closet one to the dining room table) so that none of the food spoils. I will try to check on y'all in the next few days.

Jacob


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 30, 2005)

You can have the beer in my fridge.


----------

